# Levi's 501 "Original Fit" jeans vs. other brands



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

I've tried many brands of jeans, even some expensive brands. After decades of trying different jeans, Levi's 501s are still my favorites. The fit is excellent, and these days 501s come is so many nice colors.

Am I missing something about other jeans?

501® Original Fit Jeans
https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3183662&locale=en_US&clickid=prod_cs


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Only if you are often on horseback. Then, most people find that Wranglers fit better. Otherwise, 501's are the jeans I have worn for decades, with no plans to change.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

My Gustin jeans have opened my eyes to better denim (Cone), which I enjoy. That said, I prefer the fit of 501s. If only I could afford the 501s made with Cone denim. But that requires spending far more than I'm willing to pay. I'm not sure what my next jeans will be. I think I want to give Flint and Tinder a try; Cone denim and what seems to be a 501-like fit. For below $100.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jordache?


----------



## Bande (Apr 21, 2012)

I used to feel the same way, but a few friends who are into fashion kept badgering me to try some "better" jeans. Nordstrom's had a sale so I took the plunge and bought 2 from Rag and Bone and 1 from 7 for all mankind. I have to hand it to my friends, I was wrong -- I like these jeans a lot more. Not only that, but I got tons of compliments from co-workers (both sexes) so not purely in my head.  There are many other "name" brands and really don't know relative merits, but will definitely buy these jeans in the future over my old Levi 501s.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't use jeans for anything but the most casual of dress. But I don't care for the way 501's slide off and drag my skivvies down. I prefer Wranglers. And no way in Hell I would spend $100 on any pair of jeans.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't use jeans for anything but the most casual of dress. But I don't care for the way 501's slide off and drag my skivvies down. I prefer Wranglers. And no way in Hell I would spend $100 on any pair of jeans.


Several times, I have spent over $100 for jeans, only to be disappointed. The jeans were okay, but not better than Levi's 501s, IMO.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Bande said:


> I used to feel the same way, but a few friends who are into fashion kept badgering me to try some "better" jeans. Nordstrom's had a sale so I took the plunge and bought 2 from Rag and Bone and 1 from 7 for all mankind. I have to hand it to my friends, I was wrong -- I like these jeans a lot more. Not only that, but I got tons of compliments from co-workers (both sexes) so not purely in my head.  There are many other "name" brands and really don't know relative merits, but will definitely buy these jeans in the future over my old Levi 501s.


Please post photos. I'm always interested in better fitting/looking jeans, and other clothing.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> My Gustin jeans have opened my eyes to better denim (Cone), which I enjoy. That said, I prefer the fit of 501s. If only I could afford the 501s made with Cone denim. But that requires spending far more than I'm willing to pay. I'm not sure what my next jeans will be. I think I want to give Flint and Tinder a try; Cone denim and what seems to be a 501-like fit. For below $100.


Hmmmmm... the Gustin fabrics look luscious. I will take a closer look.

Thank you!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Try Guston*

My standard jean is Levi's 501. I like the fit and the look. That being said I have followed the suggestions of Tocqueville and other forumites and tried Gustons. I like them, especially in black. In fact I am currently waiting for their most recent crowd sourced offering to arrive.

I like Levi's/jeans to be worn and a bit faded from repeated washings. The Guston approach is somewhat cult-like, for want of a better term; apparently part of the current jean fad. They recommend minimal washing and using cold water. I read their fit guide, bought my waist size and washed them in hot water a bunch of times and dried them at high heat. I then hemmed them, leaving enough cloth to lenghten if necessary. So far I am a happy camper. I now launder them gently, to reduce wear occasioned by vigorous washing.

When the fad passes I imagine 501"s will continue to be available.

Gurdon


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I prefer boot cut jeans so that they fit over my casual shoes and resist riding up like "floods." I think jeans look absolutely terrible when they sit above the shoes rather than over them.

As for the comments about quality, I don't see a discernible difference between Levi's and the $100+ brands. The ingredients are fairly constant...blue-dyed denim, a zipper, and a button. I don't think $100+ buys you any more than that and some priced-in cachet.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Gurdon said:


> My standard jean is Levi's 501. I like the fit and the look. That being said I have followed the suggestions of Tocqueville and other forumites and tried Gustons. I like them, especially in black. In fact I am currently waiting for their most recent crowd sourced offering to arrive.
> 
> I like Levi's/jeans to be worn and a bit faded from repeated washings. The Guston approach is somewhat cult-like, for want of a better term; apparently part of the current jean fad. They recommend minimal washing and using cold water. I read their fit guide, bought my waist size and washed them in hot water a bunch of times and dried them at high heat. I then hemmed them, leaving enough cloth to lenghten if necessary. So far I am a happy camper. I now launder them gently, to reduce wear occasioned by vigorous washing.
> 
> ...


LOL. I spent a lot of time worrying about how to wash/hem my Gustins and reading up on the topic.

I'm really pleased by the quality and the fabric. I'd like the fit to be just a tad more generous up top (the Gustin people insist that it's spot on for my measurements and I should be patient), and I'd also like the rise to be a little higher, but still, I recommend it highly.

This is the other option I mentioned above. Flint and Tinder. The fit looks 501-ish, complete with a relatively high rise. The fabric is 13.5oz Cone selvege, the same as the my pair of Gustins. And the price puts it at the same price point as Gustin, which is to say more than a department store pair of Levis, but well below "high end" denim.

https://www.flintandtinderusa.com/pants-jeans/the-super-toughs-jeans


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing beats 501.......its just classic...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> LOL. I spent a lot of time worrying about how to wash/hem my Gustins and reading up on the topic.
> 
> I'm really pleased by the quality and the fabric. I'd like the fit to be just a tad more generous up top (the Gustin people insist that it's spot on for my measurements and I should be patient), and I'd also like the rise to be a little higher, but still, I recommend it highly.
> 
> ...


The Flint and Tinder jeans are tempting. It might be worth it to give a couple pair a test wear.....but I just can't promise to wait six months for the wife to give them their first laundering...or 15 laundering's? Thank you for the heads-up, sir!


----------



## fishNchips (Jan 20, 2013)

If you look on ebay, you can find Levi's 501 in the Cone denim that tocqueville likes. Make sure its Levi's and not LVC.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Do they even make original shrink to fit 501's any more?


----------



## fishNchips (Jan 20, 2013)

dks202 said:


> Do they even make original shrink to fit 501's any more?


Not sure what you mean by "original"? they change the cut every ~10 years. You can get normal STF 501's at Macys or JCPenneys for $40. If you're looking for vintage 501 cuts from the 40s, 50s, 60s, etc, you can buy LVC, but those are $250 a pop.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

dks202 said:


> Do they even make original shrink to fit 501's any more?


501® Original Shrink-to-Fit™ Jeans
https://us.levi.com/product/index.j...kwCatId=&kw=501+shrink&origkw=501+shrink&sr=1

501® Shrink-to-Fit™ Jeans
https://us.levi.com/product/index.j...kwCatId=&kw=501+shrink&origkw=501+shrink&sr=1


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

fishNchips said:


> If you look on ebay, you can find Levi's 501 in the Cone denim that tocqueville likes. Make sure its Levi's and not LVC.


Good to know. I thought the only 501s with Cone were LVC, which are priced well beyond my reach.


----------



## fishNchips (Jan 20, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> Good to know. I thought the only 501s with Cone were LVC, which are priced well beyond my reach.


It looks like its New Old Stock, not really positive though.

I just got some Unbranded 321 that I like. The rise is probably too low for most AAAC members, but it's a good slim straight, without being too tight or any extreme taper.

Sticking with more mainstream brands, Gap "standard" and "straight" fits are good spots between modern and classic.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

fishNchips said:


> It looks like its New Old Stock, not really positive though.
> 
> I just got some Unbranded 321 that I like. The rise is probably too low for most AAAC members, but it's a good slim straight, without being too tight or any extreme taper.
> 
> Sticking with more mainstream brands, Gap "standard" and "straight" fits are good spots between modern and classic.


I've read good things about Gap jeans (which i last tried in the 80s, when gap basically just sold jeans and sweaters). But i'm one of those people who refuses to buy imported jeans. That's what put me off 501s in the first place.

Brooks 501s are US made, but unjustifiably expensive in light of Gustin and F&Ts offerings.


----------



## alonzo (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't shopped Levi's jeans in a while, not sure if it's my luck but every time I try to check out Levi's their quality is getting worse and is becoming very inconsistent.

I've checked Gustin but haven't really taken the effort to buy them since I'm still rocking the jeans which are relatively cheaper than Gustin.

I'm not a premium denim guy so I try to stick to under $60


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Stubbly said:


> I've tried many brands of jeans, even some expensive brands. After decades of trying different jeans, Levi's 501s are still my favorites. The fit is excellent, and these days 501s come is so many nice colors.
> 
> Am I missing something about other jeans? https://www.post.ch/en/post-startseite/post-privatkunden/post-pk-kontakt/post-nachforschung-ausland.htm
> 
> ...


Why does one ever buy something different than an item that has worked in the past & is the standard? Why not have only charcoal trousers made by company X?

Perhaps some people buy various brands just to have some diversity in their choice of jeans? Levi's are a reliable standard product but not very adventurous.

I'm amazed that no one has mentioned proper fit. As with with any OTR item, it's never "one size fits all" and Levi's may not fit some people as comfortably as other brands.

Over here Levi's aren't $40-50. They cost as much as any other designer jean. As there is no large price/quality difference, there is little reason not to try other brands. Jeans are jeans and if Armani or Dolce & Gabbana fits well & has the same/higher quality then one takes the best available offering.

Image? Situation? Maybe you want something a little different than what everyone finds to be standard? True Religion jeans at a nightclub 1-2 times a year are great fun but are perhaps a little too much on the eye for frequent use?


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried the "American Original" raw denim jeans from Pointer Brand/L.C. King? Cone denim, made in the USA, $73 (minus 20% at the moment). If they're anything like Pointer Brand work coats, the cut might be a little generous, but I'm interested...


----------



## fishNchips (Jan 20, 2013)

Elmer Zilch said:


> Has anyone tried the "American Original" raw denim jeans from Pointer Brand/L.C. King? Cone denim, made in the USA, $73 (minus 20% at the moment). If they're anything like Pointer Brand work coats, the cut might be a little generous, but I'm interested...


The cut doesn't look bad at all. 34" waist, 12" thigh, 8.5" leg opening, 12.5" rise.

I guess it depends where they take the thigh measurement, but I'd say that's a pretty good straight leg. Not slim, but not old gramps either.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

fishNchips said:


> The cut doesn't look bad at all. 34" waist, 12" thigh, 8.5" leg opening, 12.5" rise.
> 
> I guess it depends where they take the thigh measurement, but I'd say that's a pretty good straight leg. Not slim, but not old gramps either.


Thanks. I noticed the fit description after I posted here. Unfortunately I also noticed the Pointer Brand tag on the back pocket. I hope it can be razored off, because a pair is headed my way.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't wear 501's anymore, STF or otherwise. 2 reasons mainly, first is I don't have the time (or the desire) to break in raw denim (STF), second is as my body has changed (different exercise/lifestyle/diet etc...) the 501 rise and leg are too high/big. So I fluctuate somewhere between 511/513/514s, which all serve their purposes. I along with many subscribe to a desire to go "American made" but Cone denim is typically more than I want to pay for jeans. Maybe it's just a perception, but nowadays I think regardless of country of manufacture, Levis has done a better job of sizing jeans consistently. So I basically pick up a pair here or there if I find a good sale. I'm sure my SO thinks it's crazy, but with only a few exceptions, all my jeans are in a dark/selvedge wash. Boring, but consistent.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Elmer Zilch said:


> Has anyone tried the "American Original" raw denim jeans from Pointer Brand/L.C. King? Cone denim, made in the USA, $73 (minus 20% at the moment). If they're anything like Pointer Brand work coats, the cut might be a little generous, but I'm interested...


I read an article recently about pointer. The owner, King, is trying to snazz it up a bit. I would expect those jeans to be a bit more "modern" than his older stuff.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone who owns some Pointers want to give a rundown on the American Originals fit? How should I order compared to my normal pant size or my measured size? I've recently had an interest in picking up a pair of jeans (haven't worn jeans in several years) and these look about what I'm looking for (slightly more work-wear that can double as weekend-wear than the other way around).


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

tocqueville said:


> LOL. I spent a lot of time worrying about how to wash/hem my Gustins and reading up on the topic.
> 
> I'm really pleased by the quality and the fabric. I'd like the fit to be just a tad more generous up top (the Gustin people insist that it's spot on for my measurements and I should be patient), and I'd also like the rise to be a little higher, but still, I recommend it highly.


Do you remember which Gustin's you ordered? I'm really thinking of getting the #82 AMERICAN SIXTEENER, but they aren't accepting backing on these at the moment.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

MarkY said:


> Do you remember which Gustin's you ordered? I'm really thinking of getting the #82 AMERICAN SIXTEENER, but they aren't accepting backing on these at the moment.


Once each product is funded, it is no longer available. However, the specific jeans you're looking for are up for funding again: https://www.weargustin.com/store/365


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

dks202 said:


> Do they even make original shrink to fit 501's any more?


I prefer the STF 501 over other jeans I've tried over the years. I think the fit just suits me. I only get them now from the US, you cant get odd sizes or the range of colours in the UK (I want 33 waist, 36 leg).
Interestingly I bought 2 pairs of STF 501's last year both in the 'Postal rigid' colour, one came with the standard label on the back but one came with a black label, the jeans seem the same - anyone know what that means ??


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just last evening the UPS guy dropped two pair of the Flint&Tinder Selvedge Denims on our front porch. I purchased the classic fit, based on the sales associate's guidance that such provided for an additional 3/4th's of an inch in the rise of the jeans and would allow a proper fit at the natural waist. The denim is heavy, a 14 oz fabric according the the product cut sheet that came with the jeans. Premium selvedge 14oz White Cone denim, handcrafted in New York. The construction is robust, equal to that found in Levi 501 Originals and certainly as well or better made as/than a pair of BB 346 jeans I have in my closet. The new denims are pretty stiff, but should break in nicely with six months or so of use (according to Flint&Tinder's product literature). I am not one with any proper appreciation for fine denim, these are well made and promise to be hard wearing jeans and seem well worth the $77 price tag.

However I do harbor two reservations concerning the jeans that might result in their return. Raw denim is not color fast...handling of the jeans results in a rather distinctive blue tinting of one's hands and the product cut sheet cautions that the color may rub off on the user and his or her possessions for quite some time to come. Also, the classic fit is impressively generous through the butt and down the legs of the trousers...much greater than the Levi 501 fit and notably larger than the BB jeans as well. Please do not misunderstand me...I love Indigao...dark blue is a favorite color of mine, but I really don't want to tint everything in my life a shaded blue! Is there any way to set the color? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you order the same size you would wear in, say BB? Or did they need to be ordered up or down?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I ordered the Flint&Tinder denims in the same waist and inseam measurement(s) as the Levi 501's and BB bluejeans against which they were compared.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Also, the classic fit is impressively generous through the butt and down the legs of the trousers...much greater than the Levi 501 fit and notably larger than the BB jeans as well.


I urge caution. Nothing is more unflattering in jeans than diaper butt.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> I urge caution. Nothing is more unflattering in jeans than diaper butt.


That's a fact. I won't be ordering any Flint&Tinder due to their lack of sizes. Their smallest pair in raw are sized 30, but measure to a 32. That won't work for me, plus they're only offered in one length. I'm really tempted to try the Gustin, or spring for a pair of Bonobos.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> I urge caution. Nothing is more unflattering in jeans than diaper butt.


LOL, Indeed! I do fear these will be going back to Flint&Tinder, though I do admire their effort to market made in USA goods. So much for my initial foray into upscale (Selvedge) denims.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

I like Levis too but the 501s are a bit tight in the thighs for me. I like the fit of their 569s better, looser fit and more comfortable. No skinny jeans for me. 

Another brand that is worth considering is Lucky--well made and comfortable for me. They frequently have sales and can be bought on their website.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

DRWWE said:


> I like Levis too but the 501s are a bit tight in the thighs for me. I like the fit of their 569s better, looser fit and more comfortable. No skinny jeans for me.
> 
> Another brand that is worth considering is Lucky--well made and comfortable for me. They frequently have sales and can be bought on their website.


Again I'll mention that jeans are the same as any other piece of clothing. Different manufacturers will fit people in a different manner. I have a hard time with anyone here that says Levi's are the ideal denim choice for everyone (especially when they will state the opposite with any other clothing option be it trousers, suits or shoes).


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

justonemore said:


> Again I'll mention that jeans are the same as any other piece of clothing. Different manufacuturers will fit people in a different manner. I have a hard time with everyone here saying Levi's are the ideal denim choice especially when they will state the oppisite with any other clothing option be it trousers or suits.


I agree. 501s are for working on cars or riding a tractor. There are many more flattering jeans that look great. People that suggest 501s don't know anything about denim. Not that that is a bad thing.... but suggesting 501s is.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

MarkY said:


> I agree. 501s are for working on cars or riding a tractor. There are many more flattering jeans that look great. People that suggest 501s don't know anything about denim. Not that that is a bad thing.... but suggesting 501s is.


I didn't say that at all. 501's are the "standard". No one here seems to argue quality issues nor does anyone seem to think they're mainly a "work" jean for cars or riding on tractors. My arguement was that while many will be able to have a good fit with 501s, there are also many that won't. Just as with anything considered "standard", I would suggest that the individual looks beyond and finds what's the best for themselves. The answer may indeed be that the 501s suit their purpose, at the price they prefer, and most importantly, fits them properly. As mentioned by other members, there is nothing less appealing than the "diaper butt" look, or the enlarged crotch look, or the my jeans are so badly cut that the family jewels are showing look.

I agree that for "show off" purposes such as clubbing with the "kids" (younger coworkers) or various other events in the public eye, that other jeans may indeed be more meaningful. The Armani Eagle is probably known by many that have no clue what decent clothing consists of (as is the crocodile, the polo pony, the golden fleece, etc. etc. etc.). The wild style and bold stiching of my True Religion jeans is for no other purpose than to have fun with my younger single collègues when I go to the nightclubs with them. I'll dress wild. I'll drink too much. I'll also dance with my young female collegues. Reality will then kick in and I'll go home to the wife and kids, take off the true religion jeans, be sober for 11 months, and wear something much more plain. In my case I have several jeans that fit well such as Armani, Versace, True Religion, D&G, Diesel, and Just Cavalli. Those are what fit me, looked good, and cost what I wished to spend and wete the style for the purpose I desired.. All was this compared to the other brands. I actually wish that Levi's only cost $50 here so that I could use them as a work jean. They are a fashion brand in Switzerland and cost as much as any other designer.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

MarkY said:


> I agree. 501s are for working on cars or riding a tractor. There are many more flattering jeans that look great. People that suggest 501s don't know anything about denim. Not that that is a bad thing.... but suggesting 501s is.


Well, no. There are snooty denim snobs, certainly, but you can't apply their values re: denim to the entire jeans-wearing population. It doesn't work like that. That's somewhat akin to someone asking about the fit of Weejuns and being told to instead look into EG because they have more last options. Aside from that, I think you completely missed justonemore's point. He pretty clearly states "different manufacturers will fit people in a different manner" and not "Levi's are peasant jeans made for morons who don't know anything about denim."

Plus, as an aside, many of the so-called "denim connoisseurs" I see are also "sneaker enthusiasts" so I take whatever they say with a heavy helping of salt. While this is in the Fashion forum, most of the guys here still lean toward the traditional and there isn't much more of a traditional-cut jean than the 501. More trendy, more fashionable (for the moment), more "flattering," yes, but not more classic.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I see that no one thus far has mentioned Lee jeans. I bought a pair I saw yesterday at Marshall's for $15 and so far think they're quite comfortable. Thoughts about Lee?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*good alternative*

If Levi's don't fit well, Lee's are a good traditional jean alternative. Surprised that no one mentioned them.

Gurdon


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Well, no. There are snooty denim snobs, certainly, but you can't apply their values re: denim to the entire jeans-wearing population. It doesn't work like that. That's somewhat akin to someone asking about the fit of Weejuns and being told to instead look into EG because they have more last options. Aside from that, I think you completely missed justonemore's point. He pretty clearly states "different manufacturers will fit people in a different manner" and not "Levi's are peasant jeans made for morons who don't know anything about denim."
> 
> Plus, as an aside, many of the so-called "denim connoisseurs" I see are also "sneaker enthusiasts" so I take whatever they say with a heavy helping of salt. While this is in the Fashion forum, most of the guys here still lean toward the traditional and there isn't much more of a traditional-cut jean than the 501. More trendy, more fashionable (for the moment), more "flattering," yes, but not more classic.


I agree with you completely. Also, denim snobs are obnoxious. I have bought several pairs of the trendy Rock and Republic, Joe's, 7 For All Mankind, True Religion, etc and they have fallen apart faster than my Levi's or Gap jeans. People just think because they spend more they are receiving a better quality item. Denim snob is kind of a weird name anyways, since denim is inherently casual and no one really pays attention to your jeans.


----------

